# Next on my Classical Journey?



## Jordan (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey everyone I am wanting to get more into classical music and am not sure what CDs to pick up. I currently have: Mozart Symphonies 40-41, Liszt's Piano Concertos 1 & 2, Bach's Brandenburg Concertos 1-6 and Beethoven's Symphonies 5 & 7. I definitely want some Haydn, Vivaldi, some of Bach's Organ stuff and some more Mozart and well as some Mendelssohn. Any recommendations?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Haydn - Get some or all of the London symphonies and some late string quartets
Mozart - Get some of the late piano concerti and the Clarinet Quintet
Vivaldi - His Gloria and the set of Op. 3 concerti
Mendelssohn - Piano trios and the Symphonies 3 &4


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Schubert Symphonies 8 and 9
Beethoven Complete Symphonies 
Mozart Complete Piano Concertos 
Haydn: Sturm und Drang 
Telemann Tafelmusik
Corelli Concerti Grossi Op. 6


----------



## rockmeoff (Nov 26, 2013)

I agree with the previous posts. I would add my current favorite, Beethoven Violin Sonata no. 9 The Kreutzer. I would also add some to kick in the 20th century like Stravinsky's Rite Of Spring


----------



## Jordan (Sep 19, 2012)

I like the idea of box sets and stuff but they can be a little pricey, maybe something a little less? Like a CD with a few pieces on it? I was at Barnes and Noble earlier and saw a bunch of $7.99 CDs put out by called Virtuoso put out by a popular label who are located in Germany I forget actually what they were called but they seemed pretty good I just couldn't find any reviews. I know I definitely want some Haydn, some of Bach's Organ stuff, Mozart, more Beethoven, some Vivaldi and some Stravinsky but like I said I have no idea if I should get some Piano Concertos, Symphonies, Violin Concertos, etc etc, and to be honest it is all confusing me so much I really am just about to give up (because I am not sure really where to begin)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Jordan said:


> I like the idea of box sets and stuff but they can be a little pricey, maybe something a little less? Like a CD with a few pieces on it? I was at Barnes and Noble earlier and saw a bunch of $7.99 CDs put out by called Virtuoso put out by a popular label who are located in Germany I forget actually what they were called but they seemed pretty good I just couldn't find any reviews. I know I definitely want some Haydn, some of Bach's Organ stuff, Mozart, more Beethoven, some Vivaldi and some Stravinsky but like I said I have no idea if I should get some Piano Concertos, Symphonies, Violin Concertos, etc etc, and to be honest it is all confusing me so much I really am just about to give up (because I am not sure really where to begin)


Don't give up. I sense that you feel that a giant cloud is hovering over you. Break it down! Pick one composer and listen to samples or Spotify, etc. Zero in on a narrow focus. You'll be surprised how easily it flows after that.

Which composer and genre to pick? That's your decision to make. In reality, you know much better how to proceed than anyone on this board. So don't go with what others think; stake out your own path. I've got faith in you. Just remember that it takes time and a great deal of listening.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Almost everything is on YouTube nowadays: I suggest going to give them a listen before you buy. 

As for classical music being confusing, yes, it can indeed be, precisely because of all the nerdy terms like concerto and D minor and stuff like that. There is really no getting past all that; I would suggest getting one of those introductions to classical music for beginners. There are plenty on the market, and many of them are very accessible. It actually really helps one's appreciation to know a bit about such things as sonata form, fugue, counterpoint etc, and you need not know any of it in detail; a knowledge of what those things mean is sufficient to greatly improve one's appreciation of classical music.

For the beginner I would suggest orchestral music like symphonies and concertos. I think they are probably more accessible than chamber music, which can initially strike the ear as a bit "dry," especially in our age of lushly orchestrated film music. 

Furthermore, classical music very often grows on you, so if you don't like a piece immediately, do not give up on it. Put it up for background music now and then. I have found that by doing this, very often I ended up liking work that I did not like much initially. 

Here is a list of pieces that I would consider quite accessible; I would think all of them would be on YouTube where you can go test drive them before buying a recording. This list is by no means comprehensive; just a few things from the top of my head:

Vivaldi: The obvious choice is of course the famous Four Seasons, but he wrote a plethora of concertos that are all very easy on the ear. I particularly like his concertos for recorder.

Haydn: His most famous work is probably the "Surprise" symphony (the surprise being an unexpected and startling loud bang in what is otherwise a gently humorous slow movement. )

Mozart: Symphonies 38, 39, 40 and 41.
Piano concertos no. 20, 21, 23

Beethoven: all his symphonies, piano concertos no. 4 and 5, violin concerto. 

Mendelssohn: apart from the pieces already mentioned, also try out the famous Hebrides Overture. 

Dvorak: Symphonies no. 8 and 9, and violin concerto.

Grieg: The two Peer Gynt suites. The first movement of the first of these is particularly famous. Also try out his piano concerto.

Brahms: Piano concerto no 2, violin concerto, symphony no. 3.
Brahms may take some getting used to. 

As for chamber music and music for solo instruments, some of Beethoven's more famous piano sonatas, like the "Moonlight" and the "Pathetique" are perhaps good introductions, as would be Mozart's famous "Rondo a la Turca". Dvorak's "New World" string quartet is full of fresh melodies, as are the two string quartets by Borodin (the second one of which contains some of the most ravishing melodies ever composed).

I have omitted twentieth century music because many listeners find it a bit startling. But it is difficult to say; I have run into newcomers to classical music who detested Vivaldi and preferred the often very spicy sounds of twentieth century composers.

If you want to explore those, try out the second piano concerto by Shostakovich, as well as his symphony no. 9.

The Concerto for Orchestra and third piano concerto by Bartok are also quite accessible, I would think. 

Last but not least, Rachmaninoff's second piano concerto is justly famous.

Well, let me stop, because the more I write the more occur to me; it's going to get completely overwhelming.


----------



## Jordan (Sep 19, 2012)

brianvds said:


> Almost everything is on YouTube nowadays: I suggest going to give them a listen before you buy.
> 
> As for classical music being confusing, yes, it can indeed be, precisely because of all the nerdy terms like concerto and D minor and stuff like that. There is really no getting past all that; I would suggest getting one of those introductions to classical music for beginners. There are plenty on the market, and many of them are very accessible. It actually really helps one's appreciation to know a bit about such things as sonata form, fugue, counterpoint etc, and you need not know any of it in detail; a knowledge of what those things mean is sufficient to greatly improve one's appreciation of classical music.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the recommendations it is much appreciated. As far as CDs go though, where would you point me to?


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

I suggest you read a couple of 101 level general readers on the subject and proceed in an informed manner rather than taking the, what in any case is likely to be highly subjective, opinions reflecting the individual preferences of others on this site.

Personally I would start wth Baroque. You will need to read/research as well as listen to get a Handel on it all. Bach don't just listen to me.

I can recommend a number of accessible general readers on the subject if you are interested. Important thing is that you enjoy the journey.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Do you think you might enjoy some vocal music? If yes, then check out Haydn's oratorios: "Die Schöpfung" ("The Creation") an "Die Jahreszeiten" ("The Seasons"). Plenty of nice tunes there.


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

KRoad said:


> You will need to read/research as well as listen to get a Handel on it all. Bach don't just listen to me.


Terrible. I suggest an instant ban.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Jordan said:


> Thank you for all the recommendations it is much appreciated. As far as CDs go though, where would you point me to?


I genuinely don't know - I haven't bought a CD in years. Perhaps some of the better CD shops will be able to help? Or Amazon?

It depends what you want to know.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Don't write off music of the 20th century as a good place to start - it's immediacy and power got me into "classical" music by chance as a young fella. You could try the majesty of Copland Fanfare for the Common Man, Strauss' cheeky Till Eulenspiegel, Prokofiev's Lieutenant Kije or Khachaturian's Spartacus, Vaughan Williams Wasps Overture, the Barber Adagio or even Stravinsky's provocative Rite of Spring for an intro into later classics

Use spotify or youtube to get underway


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Jordan said:


> I definitely want some Haydn, Vivaldi, some of Bach's Organ stuff and some more Mozart and well as some Mendelssohn. Any recommendations?


For Haydn, I recommend his Sturm & Drang, Paris, and London symphonies. I have the Bruggen set which unfortunately is out of print.

---

For Vivaldi, I absolutely recommend his Opus 8, L'Estro Armonico (12 violin concerti)

This is the one to own! It's a pretty good deal for a 2-cd set.









Here's a sample: 




---

For Bach's organ work, I haven't delved too far into it yet, but the set I own is Walcha's, which has been great so far. It's pricier, but it's 12 cds, so not actually that expensive per cd. I don't know enough the organ repertoire to recommend smaller sets.









Behold the BWV 582 Passacaglia & Fugue, one of my favorite works of Bach! 




---

For Mendelssohn, the violin concerto is probably the best introduction. It's a fantastic composition. I'm not sure which version to recommend, but a few I like are Henryk Szeryng, Arthur Grumiaux, Ivry Gitlis, Itzhak Perlman, Jascha Heifetz, David Oistrakh in no particular order.

Here's the Gitlis which is my current favorite 




Otherwise, his symphonies are great too. The complete set I own is Karajan's. No youtube samples, though! Pretty cheap for a 3-cd set, too!









-------

Amazon and arkivmusic are usually my go-to online shops. Amazon for good deals, arkivmusic for hard-to-find reprints and great categorization (by composer, by conductor, by soloist, by genre, etc)


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

No one has mentioned Sibelius yet. Though he is 20th Century. But he sounds more late 19th Century. Which is probably why I like it more. 
Symphonies 1-3 would be a good start for Sibelius. And Tchaikovsky Symphonies 4-6 is also quite good.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

OK... here are some suggestions for specific recordings of core works by core composers that are among the finest recordings at any price... but are honestly true bargains.

1. Vivaldi's Four Seasons- If you like the Brandenburg Concertos you'll surely like the Four Seasons... and you cannot do better than Anne Sophie Mutter... for $3.89 through Amazon Marketplace dealers (all suggestions are current prices through Amazon Marketplace dealers and stated in US dollars)

2. Bach's Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord. Another marvelous choice by Bach... and perhaps the finest performance for $10.19 for 2 discs.

3. Bach- Goldberg Variations- You almost certainly need one of Bach's major keyboard compositions... and you can't do better than the Goldberg's. Glenn Gould is probably the first choice... but for the beginner I'd recommend Perahia's splendid performance: $6.70

4. Handel- Royal Fireworks and Water Music- These works are the perfect accompaniment to the Brandenburgs and Four Seasons. Savall's performance absolutely rocks! $10.66

5. Rameau- une symphonie imaginaire- Rameau ranks along Bach, Vivaldi, and Handel among Baroque composers. This is a wonderful collection of his orchestral efforts... which may be the finest... most sophisticated of the era: $8.70

6. Mozart- Clarinet Concerto and Quintet- Mozart's efforts for the clarinet are among his finest works... essential: $4.53

7. Mozart- Piano Concertos- Mozart's Piano Concertos and Operas are the greatest most consistent areas of his entire oeuvre. You can't beat this complete set... and the price is a steal for the complete concertos: $17.23

8. Haydn- London Symphonies- George Szell's performances are always something special... and here you get 8 of the London Symphonies for $10.88

9. Beethoven- Symphonies- Karajan's 1963 recording of Beethoven's symphonies is an iconic set... for $19.65

10. Beethoven and Brahms Piano Concertos- Spectacular recordings of the piano concertos by both composers... 5 CDs for $12.17

11. Beethoven- Piano Sonatas- Kempff's are among the finest performances of Beethoven's sonatas. Here are a number of the most famous sonatas for $6.09

12. Schubert- Symphonies and Rosamunde Overture- Probably the best way to first explore Schubert is through the great symphonies and this set contains the 3 finest (5, 8 & 9) 2 CDs for $7.17

13. Schumann- Kinderszenen and Kreisleriana- Two of Schubert's finest suites of poetic piano works performed by the brilliant Argerich- $5.90

14. Boccherini- Fandango, Sinfonie, etc...- Should have been placed back with Haydn and Mozart. Boccherini brings an Italianate/Spanish edge to the classical era. A brilliant recording by Jordi Savall- $15.19... and worth every penny.

15. Brahms/Schumann- Clarinet works- Brahms' finest work is within the chamber music genre... and his efforts for clarinet (like Mozart) and Cello are especially wonderful: $8.83

16. Chopin- Nocturnes- The Nocturnes are among Chopin's most beloved works... and Rubinstein performance is unrivaled: 2 CDs- $10.77

17. Mendelssohn/Tchaikovsky- Violin Concertos- Two of the finest and most beloved violin concertos performed brilliantly- $4.22

18. Tchaikovsky- The Nutcracker- The old Christmas favorite performed with unmatched fire: $9.66

19. Rossini- Overtures- Opera is often the most challenging genre of classical music for the new listener... but opera offers some of the greatest music in the whole of the classical realm. To first get your feet wet you might look into the orchestral highlights and overtures. Rossini, Verdi, Puccini, Wagner, Offenbach, Richard Strauss, etc... were among the most brilliant orchestral composers. You'll certainly be familiar with any number of Rossini's splendid tunes: 2 CDs: $8.78

20. Verdi- Overtures, etc... (Same comments as above): 2 CDs: $11.61

21. Wagner- Overtures (And once again... same as above... with the added note that Wagner was quite likely the single most influential composer after Beethoven) $11.90 for 2 CDs

22. Tchaikovsky/Rachmaninoff- Piano Concertos- A fire and brimstone performance of great historical merit. $7.03

23. Puccini- Arias- Some of the finest singers perform some of the finest arias in the whole of opera... for a ridiculous price: $2.39

24. Faure- Requiem and Orchestral works- The perfect introduction into the realm of choral music with one of the most beautiful choral works ever penned... as well as some of the most splendid orchestral works: $7.12 for 2 CDs

25. Debussy- Orchestral Works- Debussy leads the way from Romanticism through Impressionism and toward Modernism. Martinon or Ansermet are the choice conductors... with Martinon here getting the nudge due to price: a little over $6 for each 2 CD volume (I and II).

26. Ravel- Orchestral Works- Ravel... along with Richard Strauss, Rimsky-Korsakov (look for his Scheherazade), Wagner, and a few others is among the greatest of orchestrators. Here you get almost all of his orchestral music... 3 discs... for $5.73

27. Dvorak- Symphonies 8 & 9- Two spectacular symphonies brilliantly performed for $6.89

28/29. Richard Strauss- Also Sprach Zarathustra, etc... and the Alpine Symphony- Spectacular Orchestral music brilliantly performed. $6.04 & $5.59

30. Stravinsky- The Rite of Spring- Stravinsky will bring you into the 20th century with possibly the single most iconic and shocking work of the era. Bernstein performs it with suitable fire: $7.39


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

+1 for hooking up your stereo to your PC (get a DAC, digital audio converter) and using YouTube. 

- Bill


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Holy cow, StlukesguildOhio just took care of you. Bring a towel because you're getting more than your toes wet.


----------



## Jordan (Sep 19, 2012)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> OK... here are some suggestions for specific recordings of core works by core composers that are among the finest recordings at any price... but are honestly true bargains.
> 
> 1. Vivaldi's Four Seasons- If you like the Brandenburg Concertos you'll surely like the Four Seasons... and you cannot do better than Anne Sophie Mutter... for $3.89 through Amazon Marketplace dealers (all suggestions are current prices through Amazon Marketplace dealers and stated in US dollars)
> 
> ...


I really appreciate the list but as far as finding those releases for those prices I am not able to do so as they are all much higher.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Use Spotify. Search for a "best of" album. Listen. Pick out your favourites and search for a better recording of them.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Several people here have already given you good ideas. You Tube is free. Spotify is not free, but considering how much music you have access to, it's a great bargain.

I'm a CD guy myself. If you're not worried about getting the absolute best recordings of each work available, but just want to know what something sounds like, I would take peoples' recommendations above and look for performances on one of the more reliable budget labels like Naxos or Brilliant. You probably won't go far wrong. Short of having someone send you CDs free (and I don't know where you're going to find that) it's the best way to go. If you're serious about it you'll find a way, even if it's just one disc at a time.

I started my classical music journey over 40 years ago almost exclusively on budget LP labels.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Vesteralen said:


> Spotify is not free


It's free...you just get a radio commercial now and then.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Couac Addict said:


> It's free...you just get a radio commercial now and then.


My error. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Sudonim (Feb 28, 2013)

Vesteralen said:


> My error. Thanks for the correction.


You're both right, actually. You can get Spotify for free but you can also pay a per-month fee that allows you a little more (such as the ability to play tracks on your mobile device even when you're offline).

EDIT: To address the OP, do a Google search for something like "classical music best recordings." You'll get a ton of recommendations from all over the spectrum, but it's at least a start. It's the way I started. I ended up here on TC that way. Look for consensus - for example, you'll find a lot of recommendations for Kleiber's recording of Beethoven 5 & 7. It's meaningful - at least to me it is - when many listeners agree on the worth of a recording. However, it must be said that there isn't a lot of consensus among classical music listeners (or critics either).


----------



## Jordan (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I was just trying to figure out where that poster got those prices...


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Jordan said:


> Thanks everyone, I was just trying to figure out where that poster got those prices...


I didn't check every item on StLukes' list, but I checked a few. Almost all CDs have an Amazon price, a new CD price from third party sellers, and a used CD price from third party sellers. The prices in his list agree fairly well with the new CD price from third party sellers. There will be shipping in addition which will increase the cost.


----------



## Jordan (Sep 19, 2012)

mmsbls said:


> I didn't check every item on StLukes' list, but I checked a few. Almost all CDs have an Amazon price, a new CD price from third party sellers, and a used CD price from third party sellers. The prices in his list agree fairly well with the new CD price from third party sellers. There will be shipping in addition which will increase the cost.


Yeah I figured that, I guess I should go check out the prices myself, dang even $100 won't get much


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Jordan said:


> Yeah I figured that, I guess I should go check out the prices myself, dang even $100 won't get much


But even one CD is a start and hopefully you have many years to expand and enjoy your collection.


----------



## zritter (Dec 22, 2013)

Complete novice here. Have really taken to Hans Otte's The Book of Sounds, Chopin, some Beethoven piano sonatas, some Liszt piano works, and Rachmaninov. I don't really have the ear yet for symphonies and am mainly looking for more piano works, particularly something along the lines of Otte, he's really blown me away. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

Vesteralen said:


> Several people here have already given you good ideas. You Tube is free. Spotify is not free, but considering how much music you have access to, it's a great bargain.
> 
> I'm a CD guy myself. If you're not worried about getting the absolute best recordings of each work available, but just want to know what something sounds like, I would take peoples' recommendations above and look for performances on one of the more reliable budget labels like Naxos or Brilliant. You probably won't go far wrong. *Short of having someone send you CDs free (and I don't know where you're going to find that)* it's the best way to go. If you're serious about it you'll find a way, even if it's just one disc at a time.
> 
> I started my classical music journey over 40 years ago almost exclusively on budget LP labels.


Two words: Amazon Prime.


----------



## Jordan (Sep 19, 2012)

I have some more money now can someone give recommendations?


----------



## OperaGeek (Aug 15, 2014)

My two bits:

StlukesguildOhio's list is excellent in every respect.

If I were you, I would consider getting on Spotify (or a comparable streaming service) and check out the recommendations on that list. If StlukesguildOhio's suggested recording of a given work is not available on Spotify, you will definitely find other good recordings of the same works there. (While Spotify is available for free, I would consider getting the Premium subscription - it offers better sound quality and the option to download music to your portable device for offline listening. See this page for a comparison of Spotify subscriptions.)

Then, when you find something you really like, I'd get the CD version from Amazon, Presto Classical or other online retailers (eBay is a good place to look, too). Compare prices before you buy - sometimes, you can make your budget last quite a bit longer by shopping around.

I certainly appreciate that the world of classical music can seem a little overwhelming when you first enter. So many composers, so many works, so many recordings... Don't worry about it, though. Just move on at your own pace, take one step at a time and remember to enjoy each and every step. You have lots and lots of wonderful musical experiences just waiting for you, and they will wait until you feel ready. Never stop being curious and - enjoy!


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Llyranor said:


> For Bach's organ work, I haven't delved too far into it yet, but the set I own is Walcha's, which has been great so far. It's pricier, but it's 12 cds, so not actually that expensive per cd. I don't know enough the organ repertoire to recommend smaller sets.
> 
> *Behold the BWV 582 Passacaglia & Fugue*, one of my favorite works of Bach!


It is one of the greatest organ pieces... wait, scratch that.... it is one of the greatest *pieces* of music every written (Bach's Passacaglia & Fugue). Michael Murray has some excellent Bach Organ works



Jordan said:


> I have some more money now can someone give recommendations?


My lord, between Llyranor and especially what StlukesguildOhio gave you how many more recommendations do you need?

Have you gotten everything suggested already? If so, I would think you'd have a good sense of where you want to go from there, unless you want some recommendations of something specific.

I constantly buy used CD's from Amazon sellers. I only go for "Very Good" condition or better, and I have yet to get a bad CD (Have gotten HUNDREDS of CDs this way through the years) Now, there is always that $4 ($3.99) shipping charge added on to the price to those used CDs, so make sure you take that into account. I can't tell you how many times I have gotten a CD to my door for between 4 -$5.

I suspect (And I may be wrong) that you want to get as many CDs as possible as fast as possible. Slow down, listen and enjoy what you buy. I have had 15-20 CD's ship to my house for only $100 because I shopped smartly and took my time. That usually holds me for a month or two at a time before I audibly "devour" them all and then search for more.

Good luck.

V


----------



## eyeman (Oct 3, 2013)

Jordan said:


> Hey everyone I am wanting to get more into classical music and am not sure what CDs to pick up. I currently have: Mozart Symphonies 40-41, Liszt's Piano Concertos 1 & 2, Bach's Brandenburg Concertos 1-6 and Beethoven's Symphonies 5 & 7. I definitely want some Haydn, Vivaldi, some of Bach's Organ stuff and some more Mozart and well as some Mendelssohn. Any recommendations?


Mozart symphonies 18,25, 31, 36, 38, and 39 by Trevor Pinnock, Karl Bohm or Sir Charles Mackerras
piano concertos 20, 22, 24, 27 by Ronald Brautigam
Vivaldi...if you're willing to spend the money you can get a wonderful box set that covers most of his music for about $50. It's called 'Masterworks' and most of it is done by the Academy of Ancient Music.
Also, you can download from ITunes and have fun burning your own CD's to take in your car.
Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

Jordan said:


> I have some more money now can someone give recommendations?


Have you acquired and / or listened to the magnificent list by StlukesguildOhio? His listing took a lot of work to put together and was a wonderful service and compendium. I hope his fine expertise and careful selections proved helpful. If you purchase his list, please let us know what you enjoyed, what works that he recommended appealed to you and what ones did not. I'll be happy to make some further ones, but only after you tell us what of his you found helpful.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> OK... here are some suggestions for specific recordings of core works by core composers that are among the finest recordings at any price... but are honestly true bargains.
> 
> 1. Vivaldi's Four Seasons- If you like the Brandenburg Concertos you'll surely like the Four Seasons... and you cannot do better than Anne Sophie Mutter... for $3.89 through Amazon Marketplace dealers (all suggestions are current prices through Amazon Marketplace dealers and stated in US dollars)
> 
> ...


SLGO, if you would post this here it would be a great help to me!

Of course others are welcome to add more!


----------

